# CorelPaintShopProX-Datei für Druck vorbereiten



## sternchen10602 (5. Mai 2009)

Ein herzliches Hallo an @

möchte mich kurz vorstellen - weiblich, 51 Jahre alt  - mein Hobby ist das Betexten von Fotos - vorwiegend mit obigem Programm und komme damit auch gut zurecht s.http://www.lichtblick2009.de/gal_sprechendefotos/

Nun zu meinem Anliegen: Ich habe mich breitschlagen lassen, ehrenamtlich einen Flyer zu erstellen - diesen habe ich in CorelPaintShopProX, Version 10.02 erstellt und zur Probe am eigenen PC ausgedruckt. Nach wochenlanger Arbeit ist er jetzt fertig und 
nun möchte ich diesen an eine Online-Druckerei senden und bin erschlagen von Begriffen wie:

Text in Pfade umwandeln - CMYK-Farbprofil 

Vielleicht kann mir hier jmd. weiterhelfen, bin etwas 

Frage 1: Ich habe den Text des Flyers in vielen Vektoren - muss ich nun jeden einzelnen Text in Kurven umwandeln?

Frage 2: Wie und wo komme ich auf dieses CMYK-Farbprofil?

Frage 3: Warum kann man nicht einfach ein jpeg an die Druckerei senden?

Bin für jegliche Hilfestellung äußerst dankbar und ihr tut auch noch ein gutes Werk *lächel*

Herzlichen Dank schon jetzt vom Sternchen


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. Mai 2009)

Hi,
also wenn ich das recht sehe bist du hier etwas im falschen Forum gelandet. Da Paintshop kein Vektorprogramm ist sondern ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm.

Mit Kurven sind Vektoren gemeint. Gemeint ist damit das der Text nicht mehr als veränderbar vorliegt. Also als Vektorgrafik.
Was beim export in ein Format wie TIFF oder JPEG keine Rolle spielt da diese Formate keine Vektorinformationen unterstützen. Also der Text in Pixel umgewandelt werden.
Beim Export in PDF sieht das etwas anderst aus,aber dazu nur mehr wenn du das Format auch verwenden möchtest weil das jetzt etwas verwirrend wäre.

Aber sollte auch eine Druckerie mit einem Jpeg klarkommen, obwohl ein Tiff oder eine PDF besser wäre. Ansonsten frag doch einfach mal an welches Format die haben wolen oder ob auch ein Tiff/Jpeg in Ordnung wäre.
Ich hoffe du hast für den Druck das Bild in 300 dpi angelegt?!

Was das CMYK angeht so hilft die die Suche vom Forum weiter (http://www.tutorials.de/forum/sonstige-grafik-programme/284559-cmyk-paint-shop-pro.html) oder die Hilfe des Programmes .

Viele Grüße


----------



## sternchen10602 (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo DirtyWorld,

das habe ich fast befürchtet, dass ich im falschen Forum gelandet bin, zeigt natürlich gleich mal meine Unwissenheit betr. Vektor etc. sorry Las bei PSP - Vektor - und dachte aha, Vektorprogramm 

Mit der Druckerei versuche ich seit heute morgen telefonisch Kontakt aufzunehmen, aber so wie es aussieht, bin ich da nicht die Einzige!

Danke für Deinen Tipp und ich berichte dann, ob und wie es geklappt hat 

Sternchen


----------

